# Killington November 7th



## Geoff (Nov 7, 2010)

Great Northern at the top






From the Catwalk ladies tee walking out





Rime from the triple


The line at the Glades Triple


----------



## gmcunni (Nov 7, 2010)

holy crap, that line is insane!


----------



## wa-loaf (Nov 7, 2010)

Looks wintery. Nice.


----------



## billski (Nov 7, 2010)

gmcunni said:


> holy crap, that line is insane!


looks like an early saturday line for the 4-runner quad at Stowe.
Limited choices...


----------



## gmcunni (Nov 7, 2010)

billski said:


> Limited choices...



totally. i'd have been there had i not had other plans but i would not have expected lines like that.


----------



## deadheadskier (Nov 7, 2010)

Sunday River had about 5-10 minute line both at the bottom and mid-station of the Locke Triple.  Not too bad.

Coverage is clearly better at Killington right now.  T2 at SR is in excellent shape, but the rest of what was open was pretty thin.


----------



## neil (Nov 7, 2010)

I ended up at Killington today. It was great. The quality of snow is excellent. Edge to edge coverage with only a couple of bare spots visible by the end of the day on a couple of trails.

Snow was great too. Got a bit skied off towards the end of the day, but was very edgeable all day.

The lift line was crazy it has to be said. I heard from several people that today was busier than Saturday. I wasn't expecting that. At the worst the lift line was a good 15-20 minutes. The trails never got that crowded though to be honest.

Snow guns were running on Double Dipper when I got there around 10am, and guns were running all day on Great Northern. Some guns going on nearby trails that are currently closed too.

The walkway is not that long. Is a bit tiring after a day of riding/skiing. Several people were whining about it, but it was totally worth it IMO to get out for a day of turns.

I'm very pleased to get my first day in this early. Also pleased to have started it at Killington, where my season was forcefully ended there last season after I broke my collar bone there. I'm not ashamed to admit that the first run of the day I was pretty scared - by the end of the day I wasn't even thinking about it


----------



## RootDKJ (Nov 7, 2010)

Anyone run into the Blue Mountain PASR guys?


----------



## deadheadskier (Nov 7, 2010)

I'm wondering if the Warren Miller twofer has something to do with K being busier today than yesterday.  They are not valid on Saturdays.


----------



## SkiDork (Nov 8, 2010)

I was able to get through that line in 12 minutes on average.  AFA hiking the stairs, I changed into sneakers, strapped the skis to a pack and it wasn't bad at all.


----------



## thetrailboss (Nov 8, 2010)

deadheadskier said:


> I'm wondering if the Warren Miller twofer has something to do with K being busier today than yesterday. They are not valid on Saturdays.


 
Probably that and the weather forecast.


----------



## Greg (Nov 8, 2010)

Great pics and video, Geoff. Thanks!


----------



## SkiDork (Nov 8, 2010)

that first pic is fantastic.  The blue of the sky really catches my eye.


----------



## bigbog (Nov 10, 2010)

That top of Great Northern is always a nice scene.......


----------



## RENO (Nov 10, 2010)

SkiDork said:


> that first pic is fantastic.  The blue of the sky really catches my eye.



That's my current wallpaper. Love that view!


----------



## Geoff (Nov 10, 2010)

RENO said:


> That's my current wallpaper. Love that view!



I accept royalty payments in alcohol.


----------

